# I fix Google Maps



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I got so tired of finding things wrong on google maps driving around for Uber that I started to edit them. You can, too. It will help make sure when driving to your destination, it's accurate.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> I got so tired of finding things wrong on google maps driving around for Uber that I started to edit them. You can, too. It will help make sure when driving to your destination, it's accurate.


How?


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

After you log into your Google account, go to Google maps, locate the business, then click on the business and edit it.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

That's not really Editing/Updating maps, 
That's only updating Businesses... 

If you want to edit/update maps, you can do it from WAZE


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> I got so tired of finding things wrong on google maps driving around for Uber that I started to edit them. You can, too. It will help make sure when driving to your destination, it's accurate.


Can you fix my waybill?
It's super light.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Can you fix my waybill?
> It's super light.


Sure, I'll pm you my referral code ....


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> After you log into your Google account, go to Google maps, locate the business, then click on the business and edit it.


On the Google Maps webpage, click the Menu dropdown in the top left, then click Send Feedback. From there you can click a point on the map and report any error.


----------



## HeyLady (Oct 12, 2016)

How Do I get google map to open every trip? sometimes it opens Uber map UGH!!!!!!!!! Instead ??


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Open up and login to the Uber Driver app, and click on Settings/Navigation Provider, then choose the radio button for G Maps. The driver app will ask you once a day when you login to choose, but for the rest of the day if you stay signed in, it will remain as your preferred GPS map.

Immediately after you accept a new trip, click on the Navigation button at the top right corner, and Gmaps should start working.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

UberZF said:


> That's not really Editing/Updating maps,
> That's only updating Businesses...
> 
> If you want to edit/update maps, you can do it from WAZE


I tried Waze ...it was horrible!!!! Back to google..sigh.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah i used waze and didn't like it. Switched back to google maps.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> Yeah i used waze and didn't like it. Switched back to google maps.


Everybody recommended it for some reason. So glitchy and laggy. And routes were no better than Google.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Nick Manning said:


> I tried Waze ...it was horrible!!!! Back to google..sigh.


WAZE is great for longer trips and rerouting you around traffic jams, but doesn't suggest lanes to drive in like GMAPS does, which is very helpful when you're driving in locations not familiar to you. But GMAPS does not do a good job at freeway interchanges. It's thrown me off twice with giving me the directions too late on an interchange and then I have to tell the passenger and double back.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

WAZE is a toy for Millennials to drive around for fun and network with each other.
It's not a professional nav tool.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> WAZE is a toy for Millennials to drive around for fun and network with each other.
> It's not a professional nav tool.


But I'm a Gen Xer--I like that my icon is a cat and I can beep in the app at other WAZE users on the road when I'm stopped at a light. beep-beep


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> But I'm a Gen Xer--I like that my icon is a cat and I can beep in the app at other WAZE users on the road when I'm stopped at a light. beep-beep


QED.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> But I'm a Gen Xer--I like that my icon is a cat and I can beep in the app at other WAZE users on the road when I'm stopped at a light. beep-beep


I'm a GenXer too, and I like to spend all day everyday making stupid jokes on forums.
There is definitely bleed-over between generations on modern tics.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

I tried to use gmaps with Lyft and it shows the drop off location in coordinates form! and NOT in real street address. A bit annoying for sure.
Anyone knows how to correct that?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm a GenXer too, and I like to spend all day everyday making stupid jokes on forums.
> There is definitely bleed-over between generations on modern tics.


Get off my lawn you young whipper snappers. If you ain't a Baby Boomer you are too young.

Now where's my Thomas Guide, I need to drive this pax to . . .


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> I tried to use gmaps with Lyft and it shows the drop off location in coordinates form! and NOT in real street address. A bit annoying for sure.
> Anyone knows how to correct that?


Annoying, isn't it? I happens with me about 50% of the time, just as I make the last turn to the destination. So I switch back to Uber nav for the last leg. I've complained in the GMaps support, but they say no one else has reported it. I'm on iOS BTW


----------

